# Wat would be the best vivarium?



## Brians Ark (Oct 13, 2007)

I was thinking of saving up and getting lots of vivariums in my room. What do you guys think would look nice? I was looking at rhinos and herptec's and i like the rhinos. I was thinkin about also getting a few for xmas. I would be keeping corns, royals, leos and beardies.


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

I think rhinos are to extreme for leos, corns, and beardies.
They are highly expensive, and they are usually used for large snakes.

Wooden is your best bet. Much cheaper, and you can custom build them yourself.


----------



## Brians Ark (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks if i was gettin wooden i wud be gettin them frm my dads shop.


----------



## raptor1 (May 3, 2005)

*Rhinovivs*

Definetley my choice- well it would be- I own Rhinovivs!:lol2:
Though.. if you want to look at them first hand I will be at the IHS Show in Rodbaston Next Sunday (18th)
I will be launching 2 new models there, and giving 10% discount on orders taken that day!
Ps
We can make any size viv!

Alan
Rhinovivs


----------

